# Glades backcountry report 6/5/11



## COBRA (Dec 19, 2006)

Well folks it's hot out there, and I'm not only talking about the temp either. Mikey and I chose to head into the back country one more time before the summer rains make their debut. Gotta tell yous if your headed to the Glades anytime soon. Don't forget the skeeter juice....boy their thick out there now...clouds of 'em and all hungry.
Anyways back to the fishing. The morning started off pretty slow, with only a couple of small Snook and some lil Red's on top waters. After the sun came up a little more. the Poons showed up and were rolling all around the boat Mikey and I had multiple shots at them but they seemed to have lock jaw....would'nt eat anything we threw their way...that sucked.
So after a quick spot change and a new attitude we found ourselves in the thick of Snookville! I really don't remember how many were caught, but it was somewhere in the twenties, for sure. All fish were caught on arti's and released unharmed...except maybe some sore jaws..lol. Anyways we took some pics for yous to check out. Thanks for reading our report.





































Super Snook


















....gottcha this time Mikey!!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

heck yeah, I'd say a day like that is worth a few skeeter bites.   That's a heck of a big snook for the backcountry this time of year too, wtg.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Super snook is right! great day!


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

schweet!


----------



## blackcircle (Sep 19, 2010)

Nice report guys! Looked like time well spent!


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Great Job.

[smiley=z-respect.gif]


----------

